# mouse + keyboard = freak out

## substance

Sometimes when i am using the mouse and keyboard at the same time, my mouse FREAKS OUT and does all kinds of weird stuff on the screen... to fix it i have to stop moving my mouse and a couple seconds... this is esspecially apparent in games when im using mouse to look around and keyboard to move...

I have a USB logitech MX500 and a PS2 MS keyboard

any ideas?

----------

## black_rob

No ideas, but since I upgraded to 2.6 and the newest nvidia drivers my house has been acting all weird.  Every about 5 minutes (on average, it's not that regular)  my mouse starts jumping around as if I'm moving it alot and clicking away.  It sucks when I'm on line, it will almost always end up clicking on some link I'm not intersted in.  

Like  fool I upgraded at the same time, so I don't know which upgrade might be responsible.  

It's doing this on my asus a7n8x deluxe mb.

----------

## uglyman

yeah same problem here with mouse clicking all over the place.

I will post back if I figure it out. My keyboard is responding awful slow too. not sure if that is related.

later

uglyman

----------

## Pythagoras1

Seems like you're running the wrong mouse protocol.

Change it to PS/2, auto or IMPS/2 - whatever there's set - in your X configuration or try other ones.

Some PS/2 mice seem to work only with PS/2 and freak out with IMPS/2.

----------

## substance

ive tried IMPS/2 and ExplorerPS/2 ;[ and 2 different usb mice, Logitech and microsoft

----------

## black_rob

Pythagoras 1, I've also tired the regular ps2 and imps2 protocols, and they did the same thing.  It was working just fine with either of them under kernel 2.4._ (although of course the scroll wheel didn't work under ps2).  This is  with a ps2 mouse.  I have a usb one somewhere, just can't recall....  

Uglyman, is yours an nforce2 board?  I just looked a bit and saw a similair post (typed "mouse crazy" into the search bar).  Dude had an nforce2 board, described the problem as I experienced it.  I'm kind of busy lately, and have just been using my laptop, on which everything runs perfectly.

----------

## substance

ive got an nf2 board ;[

----------

## pixelcatcher

I a using kernel 2.6.3 on a nforce2 board and got the same sh***ty problem.... is there a solution yet?

----------

## black_rob

I started to reply to this a couple times last week, but kept getting distracted.  First, there's an awful lot of mouse problems since 2.6 came out.  There are also a lot of posts about them to the forum.   Search the forum for "mouse" "crazy" et cetera,  and you'll find a number of posts describing the same problem.   The same problem?  I don't know... for me,  every time it happened I noticed an entry in my system log about how "psmouse.c lost synchronization, throwing 3 bytes away".  

Do you guys have the same error message?  

I searched the forum and the net for "2.6" "psmouse.c" "lost synchronization" and found a bit of discussion on the kernel lists, but it's all over my head.  

Then I updated to the latest dev-sources, and the problem --the craziness, and random clicking-- went away.  Now my ps2 mouse doesn't work at all.  But I found my usb mouse, and it works like a charm.  So I'm not gonna worry about it, but I'd still like to figure this out, because I like my ps2 mouse better.

----------

## substance

i fixed it, change the usb thingy in the kernel from uhci to ohci, or visa versa, i cant remember.... change it to the one that DOESNT say intel/via...

now everything works fine  :Very Happy: 

----------

## EmAiL

 *substance wrote:*   

> i fixed it, change the usb thingy in the kernel from uhci to ohci, or visa versa, i cant remember.... change it to the one that DOESNT say intel/via...
> 
> now everything works fine 

 

Omg, you're my hero, 've been stuck on this problem for ages. _//-\o_

----------

## substance

yeah it took me forever to figure it out lol... i tried everymouse/keyboard usb/ps2 combination humanly possible  :Razz: 

----------

